# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen

## hiltjebron

Hallo ik ben Hiltje. Verpleegkundig en mijn interesses liggen bij zaken omtrent de zorg, muziek, boeken, wandelen.

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Hiltje, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Voor je interesse in zorg ben je hier aan het goede adres. Wellicht kun je als verpleegkundige vragen van andere leden beantwoorden.

Een gezondheidsgroet van Leontien

----------


## geertjehiltje

> Hallo Hiltje, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!
> 
> Voor je interesse in zorg ben je hier aan het goede adres. Wellicht kun je als verpleegkundige vragen van andere leden beantwoorden.
> 
> Een gezondheidsgroet van Leontien


Hajkjkdjkfjad

----------


## geertjehiltje

Hallo Leontien,
Ik zal mijn best doen omeventuele vragen te beantwoorden.

----------


## Marleen

Welkom op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!  :Smile:

----------

